# One enclosure made into two



## bradles73au (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a large enclosure currently measuring 1500 long X 1300 height X 600 deep. I was wanting to make it into two separate enclosures. At this stage, to house centralian pythons. 

My question is this: because of the type of snake, would I split it horizontally or vertically? Horizontally to give it more floor space or vertically for height and climbing.

Sent from my SM-C105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 10, 2014)

Both vertical and horizontal enclosure designs can be used to house carpets and it comes down to personal preference. However that size would not be big enough to accommodate two adult bredli (in my opinion) assuming you want to house adults.


----------



## CC_Viper (Mar 10, 2014)

I would split it vertically which would create 2 enclosures 1500L x 650H x 600 Depth...

As far as I know you must provide at least 0.625 M2 of floor space for any adult python as a minimum. Unfortunately any height in the enclosure is not considered in their calculations but as the snake is classed a climbing type more height is ideal.

Considering this info if you split the enclosure as I suggested and not accounting for wood thickness, etc you would have 2 enclosures with approx. 0.900 M2 of floor space which is more than enough. If anyone could clarify the legal requirements please correct me if I am incorrect.

I know a few snake owners with much smaller enclosure which house even larger snakes...

I am looking to build a new melamine enclosure 1200 L x 1000 H x 600 Depth but it will only house one snake... I have a 1.6M Coastal Carpet and I'm sure he'll be happy with it


----------



## PappaSmurf (Mar 10, 2014)

Varanoidea said:


> Both vertical and horizontal enclosure designs can be used to house carpets and it comes down to personal preference. However that size would not be big enough to accommodate two adult bredli (in my opinion) assuming you want to house adults.



I have to agree with this. Both my Bredli LOVE to climb & would hate me forever if i put them in a horizontal enclosure. Also agree with the fact that I.M.O this would be too small for them at adulthood. Forget the legal requirements, think of the comfort of the snakes.


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 10, 2014)

CC_Viper said:


> As far as I know you must provide at least 0.625 M2 of floor space for any adult python as a minimum. Unfortunately any height in the enclosure is not considered in their calculations but as the snake is classed a climbing type more height is ideal.



pretty sure they take the back wall dimensions into consideration for arboreal species.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Mar 10, 2014)

Chris1 said:


> pretty sure they take the back wall dimensions into consideration for arboreal species.



Yes they do. It is depth by width or depth by height.


Rick


----------



## CC_Viper (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for clarifying that guys


----------



## 86JAP (Mar 14, 2014)

That enclosure sounds good for 1 Bredli as is.


----------

